# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  1-3 տարեկանների զարգացմանն ուղղված կրեատիվ խաղեր ու զվարճալիքներ

## ivy

Թեման մայրությանը չի վերաբերվում, այլ բալիկներին, բայց երևի ամենահարմարն էս բաժնում բացելն է:
Որոշեցի մի երկու բլոգային գրառում բերել էստեղ, քանի որ մտածեցի` Ակումբում փոքր բալիկներով մամաներ կան, գուցե ինֆորմացիան օգտակար լինի նրանց համար:
Նախ ասեմ, որ թեման գրքային չի, այլ իմ աշխատանքային փորձի վրա հիմնված, բայց չգիտեմ` ինչքանով պետքական կլինի ուրիշներին...


*
Հունցել-մունցել, ցեխոտվել-ներկոտվել*

Կամ այն մասին, թե ինչ կրեատիվ բաներ կարելի է անել մեկից երեք տարեկան բալիկների հետ` նրանց զարգացմանը նպաստող:

Էս թեման շատ-շատ մեծ է, դրա համար էս անգամ մենակ մի կողմը կներառեմ:
Նախ ասեմ, որ էս մի գրառումս չի ներառելու ոչ մի սիրուն-միրուն բաների պատրաստում, այլ երեխայի զարգացմանը նպաստող կրեատիվ խաղեր, զվարճալիքներ:  :Smile: 

Փոքր բալիկների համար կարևոր է բոլոր զգայարանների զարգացումը ու դրանց նպաստող ակտիվությունները:
Ինչի մասին որ ուզում եմ գրել հիմա, շոշափելիքի զգայությունն է, որով երեխան լիքը բան է սովորում, ճանաչում է աշխարհը: Ու շոշափել ասելով` միայն ձեռքի զգայությունը նկատի չունեմ, այլ ամբողջ մարմնի մաշկով զգալը:
Մեկ-երկու տարեկան երեխաների հետ լիքը բաներ կարելի է անել, որոնց ժամանակ ինքը կարող է ամբողջ մարմնի զգայությունը զարգացնել:
Ինչու է կարևոր ամբողջ մաշկի հետ աշխատելը, սա մի առանձին թեմա է, որին չեմ անդրադառնա: Միայն ասեմ, որ տակտիլ զգայությունների զարգացումը երեխայի զգացմունքների, մարդկանց ու աշխարհի հանդեպ նրա վերաբերմունքի ձևավորման, ինչպես նաև ինքնաճանաչողության գործում շատ կարևոր դեր ունի: Հենց դրա համար է, որ փոքրիկները անընդհատ ձեռք են տալիս ինչին պատահի. դա ճանաչողության կարևոր մասն է:

Մի քանի հեշտ զվարճալիքներ, որոնք կարելի է անել ամենափոքրիկների հետ` մաշկային զգացողությունը զարգացնելու համար:
Նախ և առաջ, ջրով: Կարելի է փոքրիկ տաշտակի կամ տափակոտ խաղային արկղի մեջ մի քիչ գոլ ջուր լցնել, մեջն էլ մի քիչ ավազ, ու երեխային մոտ թողնել` մենակ իր պամպերսիկով: Ավազի փոխարեն կարելի է մանկական օճառ տալ, ջուրը քչացնել, ու սովորեցնել օճառը գրսել տաշտակի հատակին, հետն էլ սպունգ ավելացնել գործին, որով երեխան ահագին փրփուր կսարքի: Եթե երկու տարեկան է ու կարող է փչել, կարելի է սովորեցնել օճառոտ ձեռքի բութ մատն ու ցուցամատը միացնել իրար և փչել արանքը` միջից օճառի մեծ պղպջակ դուրս փչելով:

Բացի ջրից, տաշտակի կարելի է ուրիշ բաներով լցնել: Ասենք` էփած ու հովացրած մակարոն:  :Smile:  Թողնել, որ բալիկը լողա մեջ, փաթաթի իրեն դրանով, անի ինչ ուզում է: Եթե երեխան մի քիչ մեծ է, կարելի է տաշտակը լցնել հում լոբու հատիկներով. մի տարեկանները անպայման կփորձեն բերանը տանել հատիկները, էնպես որ իրենց լոբի պետք չի:  :Smile:  Բայց երկու տարեկանների համար լոբու մեջ լողալը երանություն է:

Կարելի է հատակին կլյոնկա փռել ու լիքը մանկական կրեմ լցնել վրան, որոնք վտանգավոր չեն անգամ համտեսելու դեպքում: Ու ճստոյին առանց հագուստի նստեցնել էնտեղ, եթե փոքրիկները մի քանիիսն են` ավելի լավ: Իրենք իրենց և կողքիններին մի լավ կկրեմոտեն` երջանկության գագաթնակետին հասնելով:  :Smile: 
Երկու տարեկանից սկսած` կրեմի փոխարեն կարելի է օգտագործել սափրվելու փրփուր` զգայուն մաշկի համար (հակաալերգիկ): Ամբողջ փրփուրը դատարկել, ու թողնել, որ երեխաները խաղան դրանով` օգտագործելով իրենց ողջ մարմինը: Եթե ուզում եք իմանալ` ինչ հավես բան է, անպայման ինքներդ փորձեք: Սափրվելու փրփուրով կարելի է ձնագնդի սարքել, ձնեմարդ, կարելի է դեմքին մորուք սարքել: Ցանկության դեպքում մեջը ավելացնել գույներ. կան հատուկ ներկեր, որոնք երեխաների համար են և թունավոր չեն (եթե էդպիսիներ չեն ճարվում, պարզապես խմորեղենի ներկեր օգտագործել, բայց դրանց գույնը ուշ է անցնում մաշկից):

Շատ հավես բան է  ամբողջ մարմնով ներկելը: Հատակին` սպիտակ կլյոնկայի վրա, լցնել տարբեր գույնի պաստայատիպ ներկեր` նախատեսված երեխաների համար, ու թողնել, որ ներկեն իրենց իսկ ձեռքերով` առանց վրձինների: Սկզբից մատով կփորձեն, հետո ամբողջ ձեռքով, հետո ոտքերով ու մարմնով: Միայն պիտի կողքներին լինել, որ չպլստան, ընկնեն:  :Smile:  Եթե էդքան էքստրիմ չեք ուզում, կարելի է նույնը սեղանի վրա անել` թղթով ու ձեռքերով:

Հիմա մի քիչ կոնկրետ ձեռքերի շոշափելիքի ու մատների մկանների զարգացմանն ուղղված խաղերի մասին:

Պլաստլինը շատ կարևոր է մանկական տարիքում: Արժի ինչքան հնարավոր է շատ պլաստիլինի խաղեր առաջարկել բալիկներին. իրենց հետ հունցել ու բաներ պատրաստել:
Բացի պլաստիլինից, շատ հավես կարելի է խաղալ կավի, գիբսի ու վաքսի հետ, եթե երեխաները մի քիչ ավելի մեծ են` 2+: Վաքսի դեպքում պիտի շատ զգույշ լինել, որովհետև այն կարելի է հունցել միայն հալացնելու դեպքում, իսկ շատ տաք վիճակում ինքը վտանգավոր է:

Դատարկ կաթի տուփի ներքևի մասը խորանարդի չափով կտրել, մեջը լսնել սառույց ու ավելացնել գիբս (կամ կավ, կամ էլ վաքս): Սպասել մինչև քարանա: Հանել տուփի միջից: Սառույցները միջից հալվելով դուրս կհոսեն` դարձնելով գիբսը կրծոտած պանրիկ, մկնիկի տուն կամ ինչ մտքովդ անցնի` տարբեր անցքերով: Լիքը կրեատիվ մտքերի առարկա:  :Smile:  Մատները մեջը մտցնել, ծակերը մեծացնել, քանդել, տեսնել` խորքից ինչու է դեռ ջուր հոսում, վրան ներկել, մեջը շարիկ քցել և այլն և այլն...
Գիբսը կարելի է ամուր տոպրակի մեջ էլ պնդացնել` ջրի հետ խառնելով ու տոպրակի բերանը փակելով: Գիբսը դանդաղ է քարանում ու էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում երեխաները  սովորաբար ձեռքերով հունցում են իրենց տոպրակի զանգվածը` մինչև այն ի վերջո քարանում է: Դրանից հետո հանում եք տոպրակից ստացված արձանիկը ու վրան նկարազարդում: Կարելի է տոպրակի քարանալու ընթացքում իրեն ձեռքերով որոշակի տեսք տալ` գնդակ, սրտիկ, տուն և այլն: Գիբսը նրանով է նաև հավես, որ քարանալու ընթացքում կարգին տաքանում է, ու սառը զանգվածը երեխայի ձեռքի մեջ քիչ-քիչ դառնում է ահագին տաք` հետաքրքիր զգացողություններ առաջացնելով:
Բացի դրանից կարելի է պարզապես հունցել գիբսը սեղանի վրա` տարբեր բաներ պատրաստելով:

Բացի սրանից, երեխաների հետ կարելի է պատրաստել խմորներ` միայն հունցելու և ոչ ուտելու համար նախատեսված: Ամենահեշտ խմորներից է` ալյուր, աղ, ջուր կամ նաև ձեթ: Հնարավոր է նաև ավազ ավելացնել` շոշափելիքի զգայությունն ուժեղացնելու համար: Էդպիսի խմորներից կարելի է ինչ ասես պատրաստել, ներկել դրանք, չորացնել (ձեթով խմորը չի չորանում, բայց շատ հավես է հունցվում): Դրանց հավեսն էն է, որ երեխայի հետ ես պատրաստում իր խմոր-պլաստինինը, ոչ թե պատրաստի գնում:

Իսկ իմ ամենասիրած հրաշք-խմորը օսլայով խմորն է, որը շատ մի զարմանալի բան է: Մի մեծ թասի մեջ լցնում եք մի տուփ օսլա, խմորեղենի ներկ` ցանկացած գույնի, ու ջուր: Եվ սկսում խառնել, պիտի ահագին ջրիկ լինի: Ամբողջ զանգվածը լցնում եք սեղանին, ինքը շատ նման է հեղուկի, անմիջապես տարածվում է սեղանով մեկ, բայց երբ ձեռք ես տալիս, տեսնում ես, որ լրիվ հունցելի, ռետինատիպ խմոր է, որը արագ հավաքում է իրար վրա, ու հենց թողնես, նորից տարածվում է սեղանով մեկ: Երեխաների ամենասիրած հունցելիքներից է, և կարող են ժամերով մնալ մոտը: Վրան կարելի է անընդհատ ջուր ավելացնել, որ չչորանա ու մնա ռետինատիպ:

Երևի շոշափելիքով խաղերի մասին էսքանը հերիք էր, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հաջողացրեց մինչև վերջ կարդալ ու ինչ-որ հարցեր ունի, հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ:  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (07.06.2011), Ariadna (02.04.2012), armen9494 (27.12.2011), CactuSoul (29.04.2010), Cassiopeia (29.04.2010), Geson (07.05.2010), Kita (28.04.2010), Tig (27.12.2011), Tirim-tim (11.02.2012), Varzor (27.12.2011), Yeghoyan (28.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (28.04.2010), Հայկօ (05.06.2010), Ձայնալար (04.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2011), Ուլուանա (28.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Դնել-հանել, մտնել-դուրս գալ, լցնել-թափել*

Ամենափոքրիկների հետ խաղալիս լավ է հիշել, որ քիչը բավական է: Պետք չի ակնկալել մեգակրեատիվ խաղեր կամ եսիմ ինչ ձեռքի աշխատանք: Էս տարիքում կարևորը ամեն ինչ փորձելն է, զգայություններն ու երևակայությունը զարգացնելը, շրջակա աշխարհն ու սեփական ես-ը ճանաչելը:
Փոքրիկների մոտ ամենահավեսը էն է, որ իրենք բնական հետաքրքրասիրություն ունեն ամեն ինչի հանդեպ, ու էդ տարիքում շատ բաց են ամեն տեսակի ինֆորմացիայի ու փորձի հանդեպ: Դա այն տարիքն է, երբ սովորելու ցանկությունը մեծ է, քան երբևէ: Ու դա պիտի լավ օգտագործել:

Փոքրիկ բալիկները հակված են ամեն ինչ բերանը տանել: Դա հենց այնպես չի: Դա իրենց ճանաչողության գլխավոր ձևն է: Տեսողությունը դեռ թույլ չի տալիս էնքան ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, որ մի բան հասկանան, շոշափելիքը նույնպես չի բավականացնում հասկանալու, թե ինչի են ձեռք տվել, ու երեխան անմիջապես դիմում է համի զգացողությանը: Դա իր առաջնային զգացողությունն է, որով փորձում է ճանաչել աշխարհը:
Դրա համար շատ կարևոր է ուշադիր լինել, որ փոքրիկ բալիկների շուրջը մանր առարկաներ չլինեն. դրանք անմայման կհայտնվեն նրա բերանում` վտանգ առաջացնելով:

Բացի իրենց բերանի մեջ բաներ դնելուց փոքրիկները սիրում են նաև տարբեր առարկաներ իրար մեջ դնել: Դրանով նրանք սովորում են չափը ու ձևը: Ու պստոների ամենասիրելի խաղալիքները նրանք են, որոնք իրար մեջ մտնող տարբեր մասերից են բաղկացած:
Բայց պստոներին գոհացնելու համար հեչ անպայման չի խաղալիքներ ունենալ: Հերիք է մի մեծ տուփի մեջ լցնել տարբեր տեսակի ու չափի պլաստմասե կամ թղթե դատարկ տարաներ` ուտելիքից կամ այլ ապրանքներից մնացած, ու իրենց նստեցնել դիմացը:  Հենց հատակին` գորգի վրա: Իրենք երկար կզբաղվեն` ամբողջ եղած-չեղածը հերթով կամ անհերթ հանելով ու իրար մեջ խցկելով, դուրս բերելով: Մի տուփը մտցնել մյուսի մեջ, հետո էլ հանել, ուրիշի մեջ մտցնել. ինչ կարող է լինել ավելի հավես:  :Jpit: 

Բալիկները սիրում են նաև իրենք խցկվել բոլոր փոքրիկ անկյունների ու անցքերի մեջ:  :Smile:  Իսկական կմկնիկների պես: Դեռ քայլել էլ չգիտեն, բայց արագ չոչ են անում` աչքն ընկած ցանկացած անցքի ուղղությամբ:  :Smile: 
Թե չոչ անող, թե ավելի մեծ տարիքի բալիկների` անկյուններ ու անցքեր մտնելու ցանկությունը բավարարալու ամենահեշտ միջոցը սենյակի մեջ սենյակ սարքելն է: Դրա համար բավական է սենյակի որևէ մի անկյուն կահույքով (թեկուզ միայն աթոռներով) էնպես փակել, որ մտնելու միայն մի անցք լինի` իրենց չափերին համապատասխան. էդ իերնց տունիկը կդառնա:  :Smile:  Կամ կարելի է պարզապես սեղանը ծածկել մինչև գետին հասնող ծածկոցներով, վերմակներով` դարձնելով վրան. իրենք երկար կխաղան մեջը: Էդ հարցում կարելի է զոռ տալ երևակայությանը ու նայել սենյակի հարմարությանը. բունիկներ սարքելու հաստատ լիքը հնարավորություն ու ձև կարելի է գտնել:

Փոքր էրեխեքը մի աննկարագրելի ձգողություն ունեն ջրի ու դրա հետ կապված գործողությունների հանդեպ: Ու ջուրը մի տեղից մյուսը լցնելը երանության գագաթնակետն է: Իհարկե դրան անմիջապես հետևում է ձեռքի ափերով իրենց արածը կարգին ստուգելը:  :Smile: 
Հաճախ կարելի է տեսնել, թե ոնց են պստոները բաժակի ջուրը լցնում սեղանին ու ձեռքի ափերով չփչփացնում մեջը, կամ ամբողջ ձեռքը մտցնում բաժակով ջրի մեջ: Պիտի իրենց հնարավորնս շատ թողնել ջրի մոտ` ջրով տարբեր խաղեր կազմակերպելով կամ գոնե պարզապես ջրով լի աման տալով: Ջրի մեջ լիքը բաներ կարելի է խառնել` երևակայությանը ազատություն տալով: Կարելի է նաև նույն էդ տարբեր չափի տարաները լցնել ջրի մեջ, ու էրեխեքը կսկսեն ջուրը մի ամանից մյուսը լցնել:
Ինչ ես եմ սիրում անել, տարբեր ամաններով գունավոր ջրեր սարքելն է: Գույները իհարկե պիտի անվնաս լինեն. մեզ մոտ կան հատուկ երեխաների համար նախատեսված ներկեր, որ եթե ուտեն էլ, բան չի լինի: Եթե ձեռքի տակ նման բան չկա, էլի կարելի է դիմել խմորեղենի ներկերի օգնությանը:
Ուրեմն դնում եք իրենց դիմաց տարբեր գույնի ջրերով մեծոտ ամաններ ու տալիս տարբեր չափսերի տարաներ: Հետները կարելի է խաղալ` ցույց տալով, թե ոնց մի գույնը մյուսի հետ խառնվելով` ուրիշ գույն է ստացվում: Կապույտն ու դեղինը խառնես, կանաչ կդառնա, կապույտն ու կամիրը` մանուշակագույն, կարմիրն ու դեղինը` նարնջագույն...
Էդպես համ ջրի հետ խաղալու պահանջն է հագենում, համ իրար մեջ լցնել-դուրս թափելու, համ էլ գույնի զգացողությունն է ձևավորվում:

Ներս լցնելու ու դուրս թափելու ցանկությունը էրեխեքի մոտ ուրիշ տարբեր բաներում էլ է արտահայտվում: Ամենապարզը, որ հաճախ անում են, ինչ-որ բանով լիքը ամանը հանգիստ վերցնելն ու շուռ տալն է:  :Smile:  Կամ կարելի է տեսնել, թե ավազով լի արկղի մոտ նստած երեխան ոնց է բահով ավազը դուրս թափում: Փոխարեն ասելու` մի արա, կարելի է ուղղակի մի ուրիշ աման դնել կողքին` առանց ոչինչ ասելու... Ինքը ավազը կսկսի էդ ամանի մեջ լցնել:  :Smile:  Հետո էլ ամանի միջից` նորից արկղմի մեջ:  :Wink:

----------

Apsara (07.06.2011), armen9494 (27.12.2011), CactuSoul (29.04.2010), Cassiopeia (29.04.2010), Chilly (07.05.2010), Kita (28.04.2010), murmushka (04.05.2010), Tig (27.12.2011), Tirim-tim (11.02.2012), Varzor (27.12.2011), Yeghoyan (28.04.2010), Ամմէ (19.02.2013), Արևհատիկ (28.04.2010), Գեա (02.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (28.04.2010), Հայկօ (05.06.2010), Ձայնալար (04.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2011), Ուլուանա (28.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Քաշել-քաշքշել, ճմրթել-պատռտել*

Ձեռքի մկանների զարգացման համար կարևոր է երեխային հնարավորություն տալ քաշքշել և պատռտել, հատկապես որ իրենք էլ շաաատ են սիրում էդ գործողությունները:
Գրեմ մի քանի փոքրիկ և հեշտ զվարճալիքներներ էս թեմայով:

Ամենապարզը որ կարելի անել, երեխայի շուրջը մի քանի ռուլոն թուղթ դնել, հենց ռուլոն, որովհետև իրենք հավեսով բացում են թղթերը ու պատռտում: Եթե զուգարանի թուղթերը ճստոյի առջև շատ խորթ է թվում, կարելի է նմանատիպ ռուլոններով թղթեր առնել, որոնք նախատեսված են մաքրության համար կամ օգտագործվում են` որպես թղթե սրբիչ: Երևանում էլ կան. սուպերկարկետներում տեսել եմ, հենց զուգարանի թղթերի մոտ էլ վաճառվում են ու տեսքով շատ նման են: Այ էդ ռուլոնները որ մի տարեկան երեխային տաք, ինքը շատ գոհ ու երջանիկ կլինի, հետն էլ ձեռքի մկանները ահագին կզարգանան: Իհարկե, ամբողջ բացելու ու պատռտելու է, ու դա շատ լավ է. պիտի դրան պատրաստ լինեն:  :Smile: 
Մի քիչ մեծ տարիքի երեխեքին` երկու-երեք տարեկան, կարելի է ավելի ամուր թուղթ տալ` հին ու նակարազարդ ամսագրեր ասենք: 
Կարգին կպատռտեն:  :Wink:  Հետո էլ կխաղան իրենց պատռտածով: Կարելի է դրա շաւորնակությունն էլ վերածել կրեատիվ ապլիկացիայի: Մի մեծ թղթի վրա բալիկների հետ սոսնձել ամբողջ պատռտած գունավոր թղթիկները: Ավելի մանրամասն այն մասին, թե ինչպես են փոքրիկները սոսնձի հետ խաղում ու բաներ կպցնում, ուրիշ անգամ կգրեմ:
Երեխաների պատռտելու հակումը պետք է լավ հիշել, ու նրանց հեռու պահել կարևոր թղթերից կամ բարակ (սովորական) էջերով գրքերից. իրենց համար հատուկ հաստ ստվարաթղթե էջերով գրքեր կան: Բայց դրա հետ միաժամանակ` արժի իրենց  ուրիշ բաներ ճմրթելու և պատռտելու հնարավորություն տալ: Համ զվարճալի է, համ օգտակար:

Մյուս զվարճալիքը: Մաքրության համար նախատեսված` հիգիենիկ ռետինե ձեռնոցի մատներից գունավոր թելեր եք կապում կամ թելերով տարբեր տեսակի ու գույնի թղթեր ամրացում: Եվ հագնում ձեռնոցը: Նման ձեռնքոց հագին ունենալով` ընդամենը պետք է այն պահել փոքրկի դիմաց ու շարժել մատները: Ինքը կսկսի թելերն ու թղթերը քաշքշել` զվարճանալով իր տեսածից ու արածից: Սա հենց ամենափոքրերի համար` անգամ մինչև մի տարեկանը, շատ լավ խաղ է:

Կարելի է ամուր պարան կապել տան մի անկյունից մյուսը ու վրան կախել տարբեր փուչիկներ` սովորական, ձվաձև և նեղլիկ, երկարավուն, որոնք հիմնականում նախատեսված են դրանցով տարբեր կենդանիներ սարքելու համար: Զվարճալիքը լավ է հատկապես մի տարեկանների համար, որոնք դեռ չոչ են անում, բայց արդեն քիչ-քիչ ուզում են ոտքի կանգնել: Փուչիկները պիտի լինեն էն բարձրության, որ փոքրիկի ձեռքերը հասնեն: Ինքը կսկսի ձեռքով խաղալ հետները, բարակները` բռնել քաշքշել: Երկու ձեռքվ փուչիկից բռնելով` կփորձի վեր բարձրանալ կամ առնվազն մի ոտքը գետնին դնել` հենվելով մյուսի ծնկին: Համ ձեռքերի մոտորիկայի համար է լավ վարժանք, համ ոտքերի:
Էդ պարանից ուրիշ բաներ էլ կարել է կախել: Երևակայության լայն դաշտ է` թղթեր, թելեր, թաշկինակներ, խաղալիքներ...

----------

Apsara (07.06.2011), Ariadna (06.05.2010), armen9494 (27.12.2011), Arpine (27.12.2011), CactuSoul (05.05.2010), Chilly (07.05.2010), murmushka (04.05.2010), Tig (27.12.2011), Varzor (27.12.2011), Yeghoyan (04.05.2010), Գեա (04.05.2010), Հայկօ (05.06.2010), Ձայնալար (04.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.06.2011), Ուլուանա (01.01.2012), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2012)

----------


## ministr

Բա գիրքը  :Smile:  Պուճուրների համար նախատեսված գրքեր կան, հաստ ստվարաթղթից ու կլոր անկյուններով էջերով:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բա գիրքը  Պուճուրների համար նախատեսված գրքեր կան, հաստ ստվարաթղթից ու կլոր անկյուններով էջերով:


Էդ գրքերն իմ տղու ամենասիրելի զբաղմունքն են, ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ ցույց տալով նկարներն ու անուններն արտաբերելով նա մատիկով փորձում է գտնել նշված իրերը, այլ նաև շաաատ է սիրում այդ գրքերն ուտել :Shok:  ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում պայքարել նրա թղթակերության հետ, քանի որ բացի գրքից ուտում է նաև անձեռոցիկ, թերթ ու ընդհանրապես, ձեռքն ընկնող ցանկացած թուղթ:

----------

armen9494 (27.12.2011)

----------


## ministr

Ուրեմն ինչ որ քիմիական էլեմենտի պակաս ունի: Կամ էլ ապագա գերազանցիկա` "գիրք կրծող" տեսակի  :Jpit:

----------

armen9494 (27.12.2011)

----------


## ivy

*Կարմիր, կանաչ, կապույտ, դեղին*

Կամ նրա մասին, թե ինչպիսի խաղերով ու զվարճանքներով է կարելի փոքրիկներին գույներ սովորեցնել:

Նախ նրա մասին, թե երբ սկսել գույներ սովորեցնելը: Ընդհանրապես մեկ ու կես տարեկանից սկսած` երեխաներն արդեն կարող են սովորել գույները: Սակայն ամեն ինչ անհատական է: Կա երեխա, որ երեք տարեկանում էլ դեռ չգիտի գույներ, թեկուզ երկար ժամանակ աշխատել ես էդ ուղղությամբ, ու դա ամենևին տրագիկ չի: Այն երեխան, որը ուշ է յուրացնում գույները, հաստատ մի ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանում է ավելի առաջ: 
Անկախ ամեն ինչից`սովորեցնել կարելի է սկսել արդեն մեկ ու կես տարեկանից, երբ խոսքն էլ իր ակտիվ զարգացման շրջանում է: 
Սկսել արժի միայն չորս հիմնական գույներից` կարմիր, կանաչ, կապույտ, դեղին: Դրանց կարելի է ավելացնել նաև սևն ու սպիտակը: 
Ինչպես սովորեցնել: Դե պարզ է, որ խաղալիս, միշտ էլ կարելի է ասել ու հարցնել, թե էս խաղալիքը ինչ գույնի է, էն մյուսն ինչ գույնի է: Բայց կարելի է նաև ուրիշ հավես բաներ էլ անել: Ասենք` կազմակերպել գունավոր օրեր: 

Էսօր կարմիր օր է: Վերցնում ենք իրար հետ խաղալիքի տուփիկ կամ զամբյուղ կամ նման մի բան և մեջը հավաքում սենյակի բոլոր կարմիր գույնի խաղալիքները: Հո մենակ հավաքելը չի, սկզբից պիտի հայտնաբերել: Բալիկի հետ հերթով վերցնում ենք խաղալիքները, մտածում, քցում-բռնում` դա կարմիր է, թե չէ: Եթե հա, ապա դնում ենք զամբյուղիկի մեջ: Թող հենց ալիկն էլ բռնի այն: Իրենք սիրում են փոքրիկ առարկաները մի այլ` մեծի մեջ հավաքելը:  :Smile: 
Էլ ինչ կարելի է անել կարմիր օրվա ընթացքում: Կարելի է գնալ զբասանքի ու ուշադիր նայել, թե դրսում ինչեր կան կարմիր գույնի: Համ էլ բառերը սովորելու համար է լավ: Շջապատն իր անվանումներով ճանաչելը: Կարմիր մեքենա, կարմիր ցուցանակ, կարմիր շորով աղջիկ, լուսանշանի կարմիր գույն, էլ ինչ ենք տեսնում փողոցում կարմիր, այ մեկը կարմիր գույն թուղթ է գցել գետնին, երևի կոնֆետից... Կարելի է նաև ավելի հեռու գնալ, ու հետը ֆոտոապարատ վերցնել և նկարել տեսած բոլոր կարմիր բաները: Հետո նկարները բալիկի հետ մասին նորից նայել ու հիշել, թե որը ինչ է: Եթե երեխան արդեն մեծ է` երեք տարեկան, կարող է մեծահասակի օգնությամբ կտրատել նկարի միջի կարմիր առարկաները և կոլաժ սարքել` մի մեծ թղթի վրա ամբողջը սոսնձելով:
Կարմիր օրը կարելի է նաև հատուկ կարմիր գույնի ուտելիքներ դնել ճաշի սեղանին, ասենք` ելակ, լոլիկ, խնձոր, ձմերուկ և այլն: Բայց անպայման չի, որ բալիկները դրանք ուտեն. շատ երեխաներ (իհարկե ոչ բոլորը) փոքր տարիքում վախենում են փորձել կարմիր գույնի ուտելիք, տարիքի հետ դա անցնում է: Բայց անունները սովորելը հեչ վախենալու չի, ու նաև ճանաչելը, որ էդ բոլոր ուտելիքները նույն` կարմիր գույնի են:
Ես մսուրում էրեխեքի համա նաև գույների մասին երգեր ու բանաստեղծություններ եմ ասում, բայց հայերեն ոչինչ չգիտեմ էդ կապակցությամբ, թեև կարելի է ամեն գույնի մասին ինքնուրույն ինչ-որ կարճլիկ ու հեշտ  բանաստեղծություն հորինել:
Կարմիր օրը կարելի է հագնել էդ գույնի սիրունիկ շորիկներ կամ գոնե շորի մի մաս` շապիկ ասենք կամ կոշիկ:
Նկարել էդ տարիքի բալիկները դեռ չեն կարող, բայց կարող են հիանալ, թե ոնց է ինչ-որ մեկը նկարում իրենց համար, ասենք` մաման, որը նկարում է կարմիր զատիկ: Իհարկե դրա վրա անմիջապես կհայտնվեն խզբզոցներ. դե բալիկն էլ է ուզում մատիտներ օգտագործել, ինքն էլ էդպես է նկարում:  :Smile: 
Նույն բաները կարելի է անել կանաչ, դեղին ու կապույտ օրերի ընթացքում:

Գույների մասին նաև մի հետաքրքիր բան կա: Երբ արդեն բոլոր գույները յուրացվել են, շատ տղաներ սկսում են ֆիքսվել կապույտ գույնի վրա, իսկ աղջիկները` վարդագույնի (թեև ուրիշ գույներ էլ կարող են լինել): Երբեմն ամեն ինչը էքստրիմի է հասնում. ամեն ինչ մենակ էդ գույնի են ուզում: Բայց դե դա էլ ժամանակավոր բան է:  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (07.06.2011), Ariadna (27.12.2011), armen9494 (27.12.2011), Arpine (27.12.2011), CactuSoul (05.06.2010), Cassiopeia (05.06.2010), Geson (23.08.2010), Kita (07.06.2011), Ripsim (05.02.2012), Tig (27.12.2011), Tirim-tim (11.02.2012), Varzor (27.12.2011), ԱնԱիդա (06.04.2013), Արևհատիկ (05.06.2010), Հայկօ (05.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (28.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (05.06.2010), Ուլուանա (05.06.2010)

----------


## Apsara

էս ինչ լավ թեմա է, Այվի ջան, քեզ անչափ  շնորհակալություններ, առօրյա հոգսերով ընկած կրեատիվությունս կորցրել եմ, լիքը նոր մտքեր ու խաղեր առաջացան մեջս, փոքրիկիս կսկսեմ ուրախացնել նոր բաներով,

----------

CactuSoul (08.04.2013), ivy (08.06.2011)

----------


## ivy

> էս ինչ լավ թեմա է, Այվի ջան, քեզ անչափ  շնորհակալություններ, առօրյա հոգսերով ընկած կրեատիվությունս կորցրել եմ, լիքը նոր մտքեր ու խաղեր առաջացան մեջս, փոքրիկիս կսկսեմ ուրախացնել նոր բաներով,


Որ փորձես ու նոր բաներ էլ անցնեն մտքովդ, գրի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նենց հետաքրքիր ա «մուշտարու աչքով» վերընթերցել գրածներդ, Այվ  :Smile:  Աչքիս վաղը մեր մոտ կարմիրի օր ա  :Jpit: 

Եթե էլի հետաքրքիր բաներ կան, գրի խնդրում եմ  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (27.12.2011), Arpine (27.12.2011), CactuSoul (08.04.2013), Ուլուանա (01.01.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Այվ, էս ի՜նչ հավես ես գրում  :Love: 
Աչքիս ես հլը էդ տարիքից դուրս չեմ եկել, գրածներիցդ կեսից շատը ուզում էի ինքս անեի  :Jpit: 
Երևի նրանից ա, որ էդ տարիքում շատ քիչ եմ արել  :Sad: 
Բայց մի բան ասեմ՝ ասում են ես էլ փոքր ժամանակ, երբ չոչ էի անում, մի բնավորություն ունեի՝ հենց հարմար պահ էի ունենում բացում էի աման-չամանեղենի շկաֆներից որևէ մեկը ու սկսում սաղ ըտեղից դուրս հանել: Ասում են իմ դարդից պապաս սաղ էդ շկաֆերի ռուչկեքը քանդել էր  :LOL: 
Բայց դե էդ էլ երկար չի տևում, որոշ ժամանակ անց տեսնում եմ, թե տանեցիները ոնց են էդ դարակները տակից բացում ու հմտանում էդ գործում  :LOL:   էհհհ, խեղճ տնեցիք... :Sad:  ու ամանեղեն...  :Sad:

----------

Arpine (27.12.2011), CactuSoul (08.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (06.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռիփ, մի քիչ թեմայից դուրս ա հարցս, բայց ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա: Նորմա՞լ ա, որ 2 տարեկան 7 ամսեկան երեխան մինչև հիմա գ, կ, ք, ռ հնչյունները չի կարող արտասանել, փոխարենը բ, պ, փ ու լ ա ասում: Բայց եթե մատը դնում ենք լեզվի վրա ու սեղմում նորմալ գ, կ, ք ա ասում: Պետք ա՞ հիմիկվանից լոգոպեդի դիմել, թե՞ ինքնուրույն կկարողանա ճիշտ արտաբերել հնչյունները: Ռ-ի համար չենք անհանգստանում, որովհետև ես էլ մինչև 6-7 տարեկան ռ չէի կարող ասել:

----------


## ivy

Ռուֆ, էդ տարիքում հլը շուտ է հնչյունները լրիվ նորմալ արտաբերելու հետ կապված մեծ սպասումներ ունենալ: Ընդհանրապես, համարվում է, որ մինչև յոթ տարեկանը հնչյունների ճիշտ արտասանությունը դեռ ձևավորման մեջ է:
Բայց դե ես բժիշկ կամ լոգոպեդ չեմ: Կարող եք իրենցից էլ խորհուրդ հարցնել:
Ուղղակի ես անձամբ հաստատ չէի անհանգստանա:

----------

Varzor (06.02.2012), Աթեիստ (05.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (05.02.2012)

----------


## Firegirl777

Կարող եք նաև infomama.am կայքում, մանկաբույժին այդ հարցով դիմել:

----------

Varzor (06.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (06.02.2012)

----------


## mashok_

ինչ հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ես գ, կ, ք-ի  փոխարեն մինչև 6-7 տարեկան  դ, տ, թ եմ ասել  :Smile:   Հետո երբևէ որևէ խնդիրչեմ ունեցել:
Միշտ ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել այդ հնչյունները սխալ արտաբերող երեխաներին, և նկատել եմ որ որպես օրինաչափություն բավական ուշ են կարգավորվում այդ հնչյունները, 5-6 տարեկանից հետո, բայց անպայման անցնում է:

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ Զատիկ է, մտածեցի մի քիչ զատիկային զվարճալիքներ գրել: Իրենք հենց հատուկ զարգացմանն ուղղված չեն, բայց դե ահագին ուրախացնում են պստոներին:  :Smile:  
Էլի փորձածներից կգրեմ:
Դրանք 1 տարեկաններին դեռ էդքան էլ հարմար չեն, իսկ այ 2-3 տարեկաններն ու ավելի մեծերը արդեն կարող են ահագին զվարճանալ:

Քանի որ Զատիկի կենտրոնում ձու ներկելու արարողությունն է, ապա բալիկներին էլ հենց դրանով կարելի է ուրախացնել: 
Բայց պստոների համար ձու ներկելու ավելի մանկական տարբերակներ կարելի է ընտրել:
Ամենահեշտը եփած ձվի վրա ներկերի մեջ թաթախված մատներով կամ վրձինով նկարելն է: 
Սակայն բացի դրանից, ուրիշ ավելի հետաքրքիր միջոցներ էլ կան:

Վերցնում եք կոշիկի տուփ, մեջը սպիտակ թուղթ փռում (կպցնում), ու փոքրիկի հետ ներկերի միջից երկու-երեք գույն ընտրում (ոչ ավել, քան երեք): Ներկերը պիտի լինեն թանձր, գուաշային, չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում կան հատուկ բալիկների համար նախատեսված էդպիսի ներկեր, կարծում եմ նման որևէ բան կլինի: 
Ընտրած ներկերը փոքր գնդերով մի քանի տեղ լցնում եք տուփի մեջ: Դրանից հետո մեջը դնում եք խաշած ձու ու տուփը տալիս բալիկին՝ բացատրելով, որ շարժի այն: Ձուն գլորվում է անկյունից անկյուն ու երփներանգ դառնում: Կարելի է տուփը շարժելու փոխարեն միջի ձուն պտտեցնել փայտիկով: Ուզածի չափ գունավորելուց հետո հանում եք ձուն ու դնում մի տեղ, որ չորանա:
Կարելի է նաև եփած ձվի վրա նախապես (առանց երեխայի մասնակցության) հալած մոմ կաթեցնել մի քանի տարբեր տեղերից: Հետո տուփի մեջ այն ներկելուց ու չորացնելուց հետո, ձուն տալիս եք բալիկին, որ վրայի մոմերը մատիկով քերի, հանի: Համ պրոցեսը իրեն շատ դուր կգա, համ էլ պոկված մոմի տեղում մնացած սպիտակ հետքերի ու ներկերի զուգադրումը շատ սիրուն նախշեր կառաջացնեն:

Նույն տարբերակով տուփի մեջ ներկերի փոխարեն կարելի է մանր-մունր կտրտած գունավոր թղթեր կամ կոնֆեթիներ լցնել: Եփած ձվի վրա վրձնով սոսինձ քսել ու այն նախորդի նման պտտեցնել տուփի մեջ: Հանել, թողնել, որ չորանա:

Եթե այնուամենայնիվ որոշեք ձվի ավանդական ներկելուն երեխային մասնակից դարձնել, ապա կարելի է արհեստական գույների փոխարեն լրիվ «բնական» գույներ վերցնել, ինչը նրա համար ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ուսուցողական կլինի: 
Կարմիր ստանալու համար ձուն կարելի է  խաշել բազուկի հետ կամ եփած բազուկից մնացած ջրում:
Կանաչի համար՝ եփած սպանախի ջրում կամ կանաչ թեյի մեջ:
Դեղնանարնջագույնի համար գազարի հետ եփելը կօգնի:
Շագանակագույն կարելի է ստանալ սուրճի կամ սոխի կեղևի մեջ եփելիս:
Կապտամանուշակագույն ստացվում է սև հաղարջից:
Բալիկին կարելի է տալ միանգամյա օգտագործման, պլաստմասե բաժակ, մեջը լցնել գույներից որևէ մեկը, հետը՝ մի քիչ քացախ: Մի խաշած ձու տալ, որ ինքը իր բաժակի մեջ ներկի: Այսինքն՝ տեղավորի գունավոր ջրի մեջ ու մի քանի րոպե պտտեցնի մեջը՝ մինչև ձուն ստանա երանգը: Ճիշտ է, էդպես ձվի գույնը էնքան ուժեղ չի լինի, ինչքան եռացող կաթսայի մեջ, բայց միևնույն է երեխային ուրախություն կպատճառի, որ իր ներկած ձուն է:

Ի դեպ, այս կամ այն միջոցով գունավորած ձվերը կարելի է տեղավորել նախապես ներկերով կամ այլ կերպ գունազարդված ձվի տուփերի մեջ: Տուփի մեջ կարելի է փետուրներ ամրացնել, իսկ ձուն դնելու փոսիկների մեջ՝ գունավոր բամբակ դնել՝ մինչև ձուն տեղավորելը: Բամբակ ներկելու իմ սիրած ձևը գունովոր մատիտներ սրելուց առաջացած փոշու մեջ այն թաթախելն է: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ մատիտի փոշին լցնում եք թղթի վրա, երեխային մի պստիկ բամբակ տալիս, որ պտտեցնի դրա մեջ. շատ սիրուն երանգով բամբակներ են ստացվում:
Եթե տուփը վերևից փակովի է, ապա վերևի մասը պետք է հանել, թողնել միայն զարդարված տակի մասը ու երեխայի պատրաստած ձվերը շարել մեջը: Ինքը դեռ դրանցով ահագին ժամանակ կուրախանա:

Ձվերը կարող են նաև մեծ չափսերի լինել ու կախովի:  :Smile:  
Դրա համար պետք են փչած փուչիկներ: Փուչիկի վրա երեխայի հետ սոսինձ եք քսում ու վրան տարբեր գունավոր թղթեր կպցնում: Թղթերը պիտի բարալիկ լինեն, որ հարթ կպնեն: Մի քանի շերտ տարբեր գույների թղթեր սոսնձելուց հետո հսկա գունավոր «ձու» դարձած փուչիկը կախում եք բալիկի ընտրած տեղում: 
Բայց դա դեռ վերջը չի: Երբ հաջորդ օրը թղթերով պատված փուչիկի սոսինձն արդեն չորացած լինի, կարելի է միջի փուչիկը քորոցով պայթեցնել ու պոչի մասից դուրս հանել գունավոր թղթերի արդեն ամրացած կարկասից: Ձվի տեսքը կպահպանվի, իսկ էդ դեպքում արդեն կարելի է վերևից կամ կողքից մի կլոր մաս կտրել հանել, ու «ձվի» մեջ լցնել ասենք գունավոր կոնֆետներ կամ իսկական ներկած ձվեր: Սիրուն դեկորացիա է Զատիկի համար՝ երեխայի օգնությամբ պատրաստած:
Փուչիկը բացի գունավոր թղթերով սոսնձելուց, այն կարելի է ուղղակի փաթաթել ֆոլգայով, վրայից էլ ամբողջ մակերեսով մեկ լայն, թափանցիկ սկոտչ փաթաթել: Սա արդեն լրիվ «այլմոլորակային» ձու կդառնա:  :Smile: 

Բացի սովորական ձու խփոցի խաղերից, կարելի է նաև ուրիշ խաղեր կազմակերպել երեխաների հետ: 
Երկու բալիկ վերցնում են ճաշի մեկական գդալ, մեջը Զատիկի (կամ էլ պլաստամսե) ձու դնում ու վազում որոշակի տարածք, ով շուտ հասնի տեղ՝ առանց ձուն քցելու, նա հաղթել է: Չնայած մտածում եմ, եթե երկու տարեկանին մենակ էլ վազեցնես, դրանից հրճվանքը պակաս չի լինի, հաղթողն էլ մենակ ինքը կլինի:  :Jpit: 
Կարելի է գունավոր ձվերը պահել տան տարբեր անկյուններում, պստլիկ զամբյուղներ կամ տուփեր տալ բալիկներին, որ ձվերը փնտրեն, գտնեն ու հավաքեն իրենց զամբյուղների մեջ: Տեսնենք՝ ով ավելի շատ ձու կգտնի: Իհարկե մի բալիկի հետ էլ է հնարավոր նույնը խաղալ: 

Էդպիսի բաներ:  :Smile: 

Հա, քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի: Գունավոր ձվի կեղևները դեն նետելու փոխարեն՝ դրանք կարելի է հավաքել ու Զատիկից հետո թղթի, ստվարաթղթի կամ կտորի վրա երեխաների հետ միասին երփներանգ ապլիկացիաներ անել սոսնձի օգնությամբ: Ինչու իզուր տեղը գունավոր բարիքը կորչի:  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2012), CactuSoul (08.04.2013), Firegirl777 (06.04.2012), impression (06.04.2012), Kanamar (08.04.2012), keyboard (06.04.2013), Peace (06.04.2012), Varzor (06.04.2012), Աթեիստ (06.04.2012), Ձայնալար (06.04.2012), Ուլուանա (07.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (09.04.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս գյոզալ թեման ինչի՞ ա սենց պասիվացել։ Կարդացեք, ժող, շատ հետաքրքիր ու օգտակար բաներ ա գրել ivy–ն  :Smile: ։ Հատկապես փոքր բալիկներ ունեցողները թող անպայման կարդան։ Ես նոր էլի կարդացի՝ որոշ բաներ՝ արդեն երրորդ անգամ։ Մարդ կարդում ա ու բոլոր գրածներն ուզում ա ինքն էլ անել  :Jpit: ։




> Նախ նրա մասին, թե երբ սկսել գույներ սովորեցնելը: Ընդհանրապես մեկ ու կես տարեկանից սկսած` երեխաներն արդեն կարող են սովորել գույները: Սակայն ամեն ինչ անհատական է: Կա երեխա, որ երեք տարեկանում էլ դեռ չգիտի գույներ, թեկուզ երկար ժամանակ աշխատել ես էդ ուղղությամբ, ու դա ամենևին տրագիկ չի: Այն երեխան, որը ուշ է յուրացնում գույները, հաստատ մի ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանում է ավելի առաջ:


Էս կարդացի, հանգստացա։ Արեգին ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարողանում գույները սովորեցնել, չնայած նրան, որ վաղուց ենք սկսել աշխատել էդ ուղղությամբ ու շարունակում ենք աշխատել։ Ոնց որ գույնի գաղափարն ընդհանրապես չընկալի։ Օրինակ՝ բոլոր երկրաչափական պատկերները գիտի, տառերն էլ ա արդեն սովորում բավական ինտենսիվ, բայց գույների առումով լրիվ զրոյական վիճակ ա։ Ի դեպ, վերջերս մեկից լսեցի, որ տղաների մոտ գույնի հասկացությունն ավելի ուշ ա զարգանում։ 


Մտածեցի՝ ես էլ թեմայի հետ կապված մի երկու բան գրեմ՝ զուտ սեփական փորձից ելնելով։ 

Ընդհանրապես համարվում է, որ երեխաներն ամենաընկալունակը լինում են մինչև երեք տարեկանը, ու էդ շրջանը պետք է հնարավորինս արդյունավետ օգտագործել՝ անընդհատ նորանոր բաներ սովորեցնելով։ Երեխան իր պահվածքով էլ ահագին նպաստում է դրան։ 
Ես, օրինակ, սպունգանման գունավոր «թղթերից» (անգլերեն՝ foam sheets) տարբեր բաներ եմ կտրտում, երբեմն վրան նկարում, ձևավորում տղայիս համար։ Օրինակ՝ երկրաչափական պատկերները ու էլի լիքը բաներ էդպես հավեսով սովորել է, տառերն էլ սովորելու ընթացքում է։ Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում էդ foam sheet–երից վաճառում են, թե չէ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ լինի արդեն, բայց նույնիսկ եթե չլինի, նույնը կարելի է անել, ասենք, ստվարաթղթով, բայց անպայման գունավոր թղթեր օգտագործելով կամ ներկելով, որ երեխաների համար գրավիչ լինի։ Ուղղակի էդ foam sheet–ի առավելությունն այն է, որ համ ստվարաթղթի պես հաստ է, համ էլ փափուկ՝ բռնելու համար հաճելի ու հարմար, ինչպես նաև առաձգականության շնորհիվ չի ճմրթվում կամ պատռվում ու երկար ժամանակ կարող է որպես խաղալիք ծառայել։ Մի կողմից թվում է, թե ընդամենը նկար է, բայց էդպիսի «կտրտուկները» որոշակի առավելություններ ունեն զուտ նկարի նկատմամբ։ Օրինակ՝ հենց միայն ֆոնից անջատ, սեփական ձև ու եզրագիծ ունենալն արդեն խաղալիքի էֆեկտ է տալիս դրանց, թղթից թեկուզ մի քիչ հաստ լինելն էլ եռաչափության էֆեկտ է տալիս, ու «կտրտուկները» լրիվ խաղալիքի տեղ անցնում են երեխաների համար։ 

Տղաս հիմա ամենաշատը հենց էդ foam sheet–երից պատրաստածս տառերով ու երկրաչափական պատկերներով է զբաղվում, բայց տառերով մի ուրիշ կարգի է տարվել. ամբողջ օրը ձեռքում բռնած՝ տառերի անուններն ասելով ման է գալիս  :Jpit: ։ Հաճախ քնելիս ու տնից դուրս գալիս էլ չի ուզում բաժանվել իր սիրած տառերից  :Jpit: ։ Մի քանի օրը մեկ մի քանի տառ միաժամանակ ավելացնում եմ, ու ամեն անգամ նոր ուրախություն է լինում  :Jpit: ։ Մի հատ էլ առանձին «թղթի» վրա եմ տառերը գունավոր գրել, դա էլ իր առանձին էֆեկտն ունի. մատիկը վրաները դնելով՝ տառերը հերթով ցույց է տալիս ու անվանում։

Մի խոսքով՝ դուք էլ փորձեք։ Կարծում եմ՝ գոհ կլինեք  :Smile: ։ Առնվազն երկրաչափական պատկերների ու էդ կարգի պարզունակ բաների համար, ինձ թվում է, առանձնապես ձեռքի շնորհք պետք չի, համարյա բոլորն էլ կարող են սարքել։

Էս էլ պատրաստածիս օրինակներ.



Ի դեպ, վերևի տառերի երկարությունը մոտավորապես 8 սմ է։ Կարծում եմ՝ ավելի փոքրն էնքան էլ գրավիչ չէր լինի, իսկ ավելի մեծը գուցե էնքան էլ հարմար չլիներ, չգիտեմ։ Չնայած ես ուղղակի պատահական սկզբում էդ չափի արեցի, դե, հետո էլ մնացածն արդեն շարունակեցի նույն չափի։

Էս էլ այբուբենի համարյա մեկ երրորդ մասը  :Jpit: .




Էս էլ ուրիշ խառը–մառը բաներ՝ նույն foam sheet–երից սարքած.











Հուսով եմ՝ գոնե ոմանց հավեսի գցեցի  :Rolleyes: ։

----------

CactuSoul (08.04.2013), ivy (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), Peace (06.04.2013), Աթեիստ (06.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ էդ ասածդ նյութի կարգի բան եմ ման գալիս լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակով։ Վերջերս մի խաղալիքների խանութում մի խաղալիք տեսա։ Տառերի փոխարեն տարբեր պատկերներ են կտրտած ու հետները դրած ա մի 2 ակնոց, աչքերը լրիվ փակելու համար։ Խաղի իմաստն էն ա, որ երեխան ու նրա հետ խաղացողը ակնոցով փակում է աչքերը, տուփից հանում որևէ պատկեր ու փորձում շոշափելով գուշակել, թե դա ինչ է։ Գաղափարը շատ հավանեցի, բայց իրանց ունեցածը կարտոնից էր, դուրս չեկավ։ Իսկ քո ասած նյութը լրիվ ինքն ա։

----------

CactuSoul (08.04.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս էլ էդ ասածս խաղի հղումը։
http://www.igroved.ru/games/contura/

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ էդ ասածդ նյութի կարգի բան եմ ման գալիս լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակով։ Վերջերս մի խաղալիքների խանութում մի խաղալիք տեսա։ Տառերի փոխարեն տարբեր պատկերներ են կտրտած ու հետները դրած ա մի 2 ակնոց, աչքերը լրիվ փակելու համար։ Խաղի իմաստն էն ա, որ երեխան ու նրա հետ խաղացողը ակնոցով փակում է աչքերը, տուփից հանում որևէ պատկեր ու փորձում շոշափելով գուշակել, թե դա ինչ է։ Գաղափարը շատ հավանեցի, բայց իրանց ունեցածը կարտոնից էր, դուրս չեկավ։ Իսկ քո ասած նյութը լրիվ ինքն ա։


Հա, էդ լավ խաղ ա։ Մանկությանս սիրելի խաղերից  :Smile: ։ Պապաս հաճախ էր հետներս խաղում էդ խաղը։ Մենք համ կտրտած ստվարաթղթից պատկերներով էինք անում, համ էլ պլաստմասե փոքր տառերով։ 

Ի դեպ, շոշափելիքի ու մանր մոտորիկայի զարգացմանն ուղղված մի ուրիշ խաղ էլ հիշեցի, որով պապաս հետներս զբաղվում էր։ Ուրեմն բարակ ստվարաթղթից քարտերի վրա ծակերի միջոցով կետագծերով տարբեր երկրաչափական պատկերներ էր նկարում, նենց, որ քարտի մի կողմում էդ կետերի մասն ուռուցիկ էր լինում, մյուս կողմում՝ համարյա հարթ, ու էլի փակ աչքերով պիտի շոշափեինք մակերեսն ու ուռուցիկ եզրագծերով իմանայինք, թե ինչ պատկեր ա գծված։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, որ ավելի լավ պատկերացնեք, թե էդ նյութը որն ա, ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում դա ամենաշատը կարելի ա տեսնել ամառային չստերի տակացուների տեսքով  :Jpit: ։ Էն որ պլատֆորմով չստեր են լինում՝ թե տղամարդու, թե կնոջ, դրանց տակերը մեծ մասամբ դրանից ա լինում սարքած, չնայած երբեմն վերևի մասն էլ ա դրանից լինում։ Այսինքն՝ ոնց որ խտացված սպունգ լինի՝ համարյա առանց ծակոտիների ու հարթ։

----------

